# Ubuntu kompatibles Notebook gesucht



## FoolMoon (18. April 2010)

Hallo erstmal!

Silvester 2009/2010 hatte ich mir vorgenommen, die Windows-Welt zu verlassen und komplett auf Linux (Ubuntu) umzusteigen. Das tat ich dann auch. Der Umstieg ging schnell und mittlerweile verschwende ich auch keinen Gedanken mehr an die vergangene Zeit. Bis auf zwei Programme hab ich immer eine Alternative gefunden.[1] Dennoch bin ich mit meinem aktuellen System sehr zufrieden.

Nun möchte ich mir ein Notebook kaufen und frage mich ob es Faktoren gibt die man speziell für Ubuntu beachten sollte. Werden einige Marken/Firmen bevorzugt? Haben sich einige Unternehmen als problematisch erwiesen? Ich hab eine kleine Liste mit meinen Hardwareanforderungen[2] erstellt, Nach langer Suche bin ich nun beim Sony Vaio F Serie[3] angekommen. Im Elektromarkt wurde das Gerät ausgestellt und hat mich überzeugt.

Ich würde gerne von euch wissen ob die verbaute Hardware gut (für Ubuntu) geeignet ist? Falls ihr ein alternativ Gerät findet, würde ich mich über die Erwähnung hier im Artikel sehr freuen.

Eckdaten zu der Hardware vom Vaio F: (900euro)

Intel CoreTM i5 Prozessor | Prozessor i5-520M (2,40 GHz) mit 3 MB L2/L3 Cache
NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M 1GB | NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M Grafikkarte mit 1 GB GDDR3 VRAM zweckgebundenem Grafikspeicher
500 GB Serial ATA (7200 U/Min)
4 GB 1066MHz DDR3-SDRAM 2 x 2048 MB
41,6 cm (16,4") VAIO Display Full HD (1920 x 1080) (16:9) + integrierte "Motion Eye" Digitalkamera (0,3 Mio. Pixel)
Soll man lieber die NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M mit 1GB oder die NVIDIA GeForce 310M 512MB auswählen? Und was ist mit den anderen Daten? Für mich ist das alles Spanisch. Sind die Werte in Ordnung oder sind es diese abgespeckten Modelle?

Ich würde mich über jegliche Impulse, Meinungen und Vorschläge freuen.



Links:
[1] Notepad++ ; Paint.NET
[2] http://cxg.de/_a20651.htm
[3] http://www.sony.de/product/vn-f-series


----------



## kikl (18. April 2010)

Lenovo: 

Am besten du kaufst dir ein Notebook von Lenovo, das von Haus aus Linux unterstützt. Hier kannst du das nachlesen:

http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=MIGR-48NT8D

Generell sollte man ATI-Grafikkarten meiden, denn nvidia wird meist besser unterstützt. Bei WLAN-Karten machen häufiger Chipsätze von Broadcom ärger. IBM und Intel unterstützen Linux in der Regel sehr gut.

LG

Kikl


----------



## TP-Fan (19. April 2010)

Hallo, 
den Aussagen von kiki kann ich mich nur "voll und ganz" anschliessen. 
Um dir das zu schreiben kam ich über einen "Ubuntu-Alert" (gepriesen und gepfiffen sei es der Datenkrake) auf diese Seite ;-) 

Übrigens wird im Thinkpad Forum just ein echt tolles IBM angeboten ;-) 
Bei Interesse gebe mal nachstehendes in die Suchmaschine deines Vertrauens ein: 
Z61p (9452-W5P) Multimedia-Widescreen-Notebook Desktopersatz Wer jetzt nicht zuschlägt, ist selber Schuld!   

Und !nein! ich bin nicht der Verkäufer, aber ich wäre nur zu gerne der Käufer - nur leider habe ich die 750,- Euronen just nicht dafür über :-(( 

Ich hatte noch nie Probleme Linux auf ein IBM zu "ziehen"  - mit einer Ausnahme, welche die Soundkarte bei meinem alterwürdigen 600e betraf, 
welches immerhin aus dem letzten Jahrtausend stammt ;-) 

Viel erfolg bei deiner Recherche


----------



## FoolMoon (23. April 2010)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Das Angebot vom TP-Fan gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Dr Dau (23. April 2010)

Hallo!

Aufpassen solltest Du vor allem welche W-LAN Karte verwendet wird (Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG und Atheros AR9285 laufen auf jedenfall) und welchen Chip die evtl. vorhandene Webcam hat (der Chip ist ausschlaggebend, manche Notebookhersteller wechseln diesen evtl. innerhalb einer Serie ).
Bei der W-LAN Karte würde es aber ja auch die Möglichkeit geben diese ggf. auszutauschen (Mini PCI/Mini PCI Express).
Man könnte aber auch versuchen die W-LAN Karte mittels NDISWrapper (der nutzt die Windows Treiber) zum laufen zu bekommen.
Bei der Webcam würde ich dann eher auf eine externe Alternative zurück greifen.

Grafikkarten und/oder Displays können etwas störisch sein.
Ggf. musst Du da ein wenig Hand anlegen.

http://linuxwiki.de/LinuxWireless
http://linuxwiki.de/WebCam
http://linuxwiki.de/action/show/LinuxHardware/GrafikKarten
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/NDISwrapper

Notepad++
Da Du ja von Ubuntu redest, nutzt Du GNOME.
Dann schaue mal im Menü nach ob Du dort einen Eintrag zu gedit findest (kommt auf den ersten Blick Notepad++ sehr nahe).

Paint.NET
Ist halt ein reines Windows Programm.
Eine wirkliche Alternative wüsste ich so jetzt nicht.
Allerdings ist GIMP ein weit verbreitetes Bildbearbeitungsprogramm (ist aber etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig).

Und wenn alle Stränge reissen, kannst Du auch schauen ob Deine Windows Programme unter Wine laufen. 
Für Wine gibt es zwar auch eine AppDB, allerdings würde ich mich auf die dort gemachten Aussagen nicht unbedingt verlassen.
Selbst ausprobieren halte ich für eine verlässlichere Auskunft. 
Die Installation von Windows Programmen unter Wine funktioniert genauso wie unter Windows..... Doppelklick und den Installationsanweisungen folgen (Wine hat eine Art "virtuelles" Laufwerk C:\ inkl. der üblichen Ordner (Windows, Programme etc.)).

Wie Du siehst, ist der Umstieg zu Linux nicht sooo schlimm..... zumindest nicht wenn man dazu bereit ist bei der Hardware und/oder Software ggf. Kompromisse einzugehen (siehe oben ).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

